# acid resistant lab sinks advice needed please



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

We are finishing on a commercial plumbing job and one room has chemical resistant sinks and piping. The problem is we don't know what to use as a seal around our basket strainers the sinks are plastic btw. 

Thanks lads for any guidance


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

acid resistant silicone


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't they have acid resistant gaskets?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not all acids are created equal. Use this chart to help narrow it down.

http://www.allstategasket.com/chem_res_cht.asp


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.pipelinesupply.com/specsheet/Tru_Blu.pdf


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

any silicone will do so long as it is mildew resistante. 
I work in the silicon valley and have beendoing this for 20 years
so any silicone will do


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

the only other thing that you can use is epoxy. the sink and counter top is made from exopy. the only draw back with using epoxy is that if you need to change the exopy basket strainer you will have to change the sink to.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wolfman463 said:


> any silicone will do so long as it is mildew resistante.
> I work in the silicon valley and have beendoing this for 20 years
> so any silicone will do


:no::no::no:

Consult the chart plbgbiz posted...
There are quite a few chemicals that are not compatible with Sillycone...
It all depends on what chemicals they will be using...

Do you know why Hydrofluoric Acid comes in plastic bottles?
Because it will eat through a glass bottle!:yes:

Chemical Compatibility is everything!


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys much appreciated.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've done a couple of class rooms many sinks involved sink strainers were epoxy sealed by co installing sinks, but not hooking up waste, water or gas.We used drum traps with MJ fittings ( acid resistant ) Orion I believe was manufacturer


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Piper34 said:


> I've done a couple of class rooms many sinks involved sink strainers were epoxy sealed by co installing sinks, but not hooking up waste, water or gas.We used drum traps with MJ fittings ( acid resistant ) Orion I believe was manufacturer


X2 Last two labs we did the top/sink supplier supplied the strainers and attached them to the sinks,and supplied a tailpiece to drop into the neutralizing tanks (Orion's).We supplied the tanks,limestone and drains after it came out of the tank.


----------

